#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Mercado no Estado do Mato grosso

## gujose

Fala galera! Gostaria de saber se alguém possui informações de como está o mercado no estado do mato grosso, dizem que é ruim de trabalhar mas em contrapartida está em crescimento! Alguém??

Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Cara, indústria já está uns dois anos estagnada. Deve ter capacidade ociosa no Brasil todo. 

Vejo puxada de infraestrutura só em 2018.

Não conheço MT mas se depender de commodities a China soltou hoje o menor crescimento dos últimos 25 anos.

----------


## MaxSolucao

Se você pretende trabalhar em indústria esqueça.
Mas no campo do agronegócio é o que empurra o estado. 

Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Djaldair

Se você quer emprego, no agro negócio tem sobrando, e não é ruim o salário, pois geralmente nas fazendas você ganha salário de 1500 reais, parece pouco, mas tudo livre, aí o que ganha é integral, alimentação, horas extras e outras garantias. Se quiser investir, também tem que ser neste ramo, ou se tiver grana e quiser fazer uma rede de fibra de Sinop até o extremo norte 250km, vai ficar bilionário, pois milionário já precisa ser pra isso. No ramo de provedor, tem que ter grana pra investir também, tenho 13 torres para atender em média 110 clientes, tudo é longe, pra atender clientes às vezes ando até 160km ida e volta.

----------


## rubem

Eu mesmo se tudo correr bem daqui uns meses tô morando na roça e trabalhando com agronegócio (Ou já estou, já que quase todo cliente meu fica na zona rural).

Tem um mercado meio ocioso de telecom porque o campo hoje precisa internet pra emitir NFE e outros detalhes, algumas cargas só passam na PRF se tiver notas e guias então precisa sair da roça com isso já emitido pela internet. Sistemas de irrigação geralmente usam rede wifi nuns pontos. E GPS assistido exige torres e equipamentos, mas aí é pra quem é representante de algumas dessas marcas, porque quase todo produto de alta tecnologia é fechado, digo, o fabricante não passa dado técnico nenhum, não disponibiliza software pra configuração nem nada.

O agronegócio também tem agroindústria, automação básica é bem necessário, é coisa pra nível técnico ou mesmo autodidatas em eletrônica e mecânica apenas iniciantes, digo, geralmente é coisa simples tipo ligar um sensor numa placa que vai acender led e dar bip, tem muito módulo pronto no mercado por preço baixo (Digamos: http://www.dx.com/c/electrical-tools...m-supplies-436 ) por isso digo que até iniciante dá conta, geralmente é 1 equipamento de cada tipo nesse ambiente então de qualquer forma você não consegue contratar alguém que já conheça a fundo os modelos equipamentos que você tem.

Maquinário agrícola em geral tem sensor pra caramba, tem muito sistema eletrônico, 80% dos problema são simples queima de sensores, fios partidos, conectores soltos ou molhados, enfim, coisa que não exige diagnóstico avançado, que exige só sabem soldar fio e isolar direito (Nada de fita vinílica), e entender como cada sensor funciona (Se é de passagem de grãos, se é de pressão, se é de pesagem, se é de movimento), isso não é exatamente a área de atuação de quem tem formação em TI ou telecom, mas... se uma parte da vida do agronegócio depende de TI e telecom, ou você contrata alguém que tem praxe em manutenção mas só faz cagada em TI e telecom, ou contrata alguém que conhece TI e telecom e dá um tempo pra ele se acostumar a manuteção simples nos equipamentos agroindustriais usados no campo (Repito: Na manutenção disso nunca tem nada muito avançado em eletrônica, geralmente é problema em sensor ou cabo que você troca em poucos minutos, o resto é configuração via USB ou serial, e nessa parte é que uns autodidatas da roça tropeçam, não sabem usar nada num computador, se tiver que mudar a porta COM no software lascou, eles não tem noção que digamos um adaptador USB dificilmente será a porta COM1, e muitos desses softwares vem configurados pra essa porta, fora a mania de usar USB e Windows no default cheio de firula rodando e tão lerdo que nem reconhece os novos adaptadores que pluga, são erros básicos).

Na área urbana das cidades que vivem de agronegócio não tem demanda por lojinha de informática ou um mero instalador de antenas, tem que oferecer solução completa, digo, passar cabo, tirar o Baidu dos computadores, vender adaptador serial pra configurar GPS, fazer mini-PTP na fazenda, as vezes ir lá configurar um GPS ou monitor de algo, enfim, tem que resolver os problemas (Que não é da alçada dos eletricistas leigos, e dos mecânicos), e não apenas "fazer a sua parte lá no computador".

Tem muita demanda no estado, mas quem precisa desse pessoal não sabe especificar bem que profissional precisa, se é técnico em eletrônica, em automação, em mecatrônica, porque é uma área meio nova e ainda não tem formações focadas nisso (Tem por exemplo veterinário, zootecnista, e agrônomo, são atuações diferentes quase no mesmo lugar, mas em matéria de TI nunca que um administrador de fazenda saberá se precisa dividir, e o maior problema é que são só 2 ou 3 atividades por dia em cada área (Nem uma fazenda BIlhonária precisaria um técnico em telecom 24x7. Precisaria 1 ou 2 em TI, alguns técnicos em automação e manutenção, mas 2x por semana teriam algum problema de telecom pra resolver, alguém de outra área teria que atender essa demanda), não dá pra contratar especialista e botar ele pra atuar só em 1 coisa.

Os cursecos de administração já tem algo voltado pro agronegócio faz tempo, mas os de tecnologia e TI não tem nada abrangente o suficiente, e o problema é que a área é grande demais mas tem demanda pequena demais pra cada especialidade da TI, telecom e eletrônica. Geralmente precisa 1 funcionário pra tudo isso, não 1 especialista em uma área exata (Tipo um primo que veio pra cá porque programava em Visual Basic. Qual a utilidade de algo tão específico no agronegócio?).

Quase dá pra dizer que a demanda é por generalistas em TI, telecom, eletrônica e automação, mas na verdade cada fazenda ou agroindústria vai exigir mais de uma área, que faz ração vai exigir mais automação e controle, quem tem irrigação vai exigir mais programação e telecom, quem vende via internet vai exigir mais programação e design, quem tem muito maquinário vai exigir mais manutenção eletroeletrônica...

----------


## TreiscBr

Legal. Olha tem um portal de povo de agropecuária, não sei se ajuda, mas penso que podem ter bons contatos com pessoal de tecnologia, segue ai o portal, que estou nele faz alguns anos, porém devido a meu trabalho, que não sou desta área, apenas tô lá como penetra, fiquei e já se passaram bons anos, acho muito bom, por que recebo mensagens de concursos público e novidades do campo de agropecuária.

Segue ai, para quem é visionário e queira ter um grupo deste tipo que é uma rede network, do pessoal de Viçosa de Minha Gerais, creio que devem ter conotação com outros estados e dentre eles do Mato Grosso.

http://inovadefesa.ning.com/

Se não conseguirem entrar, por que creio que tem que ser convidado, tô na boa, para quem quiser se cadastrar é free, me retorne e te convido.

Também, aproveitando a carona aqui, na semana passada passei meu site de profissionais em mecânica industrial, para agora par comércio e tecnologia, este novo portal que editei ele enfoca vendas de produtos e oferta de prestadores de serviços, assim tem os seguintes planos: membro free, membro básico e membro premium. Vai de cada um, lá explica o que é cada um, em:

http://www.treisc.com.br

Bom trabalho e já tive trabalhos no Estado do Mato Grosso para empresas, que fazem proteção contra incêndio em empresas, porém o que não gostei neste estado é a burrocracia quando se mexe com documentos, meu caro, o povo do Mato Grosso são cheios de levar a cabo tudo de acordo com legislação não brasileira, mas estrangeiras, principalmente se a empresa é de origem estrangeira, levam a cabo atender as normas internacionais e não as nacionais, ai meu caro é procurar chifre na cabeça de cavalo e, foi isto que notei aqui o povo tás sabendo que isto pode, aquilo não pode, mas temos que remar contra a correnteza, vai que um dia algum elo da correnteza estoura, ai remar não será mais necessário, poderemos ficar a deriva. kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## FernandoB

Boa tarde. 

Não quero desmerecer nem um comentário acima e peço desculpas se algo for contrário.

Há uma divergência enorme de opiniões e geralmente se dá pelo fato de que muitos estão com a cabeça enterrada na lavoura e não conseguem ter a visão de nada que esteja fora do seu cotidiano.

O Mato Grosso é uma potência em descoberta, falta muita coisa aqui, tem cidades inclusive a que eu moro atualmente Lucas do Rio Verde, antes Sorriso e Nova Mutum, a área de frigoríficos também é ativa aqui, deixando uma lacuna enorme no que se refere a outros serviços, até estudo e qualificação técnica AQUI DÁ ATÉ RAIVA, abriu faz um tempo novas unidades do SENAI aqui e não é nem uma surpresa que os imbecis sempre colocam a porcaria dos cursos referentes a agronegócios e muitas vezes fecham os outros cursos com a desculpa de falta de alunos para fechar a turma, ora como podemos iniciar um novo mercado se não com a qualificação técnica??? Aí fica um monte de babacas falando mau daqui, quando na verdade a gente não tem auto-suficiência em várias áreas pela enorme dificuldade de poder aprender em uma escola o que queremos, nem todo mundo aqui quer trabalhar em lavoura, eu mesmo sou da área de provedores, apesar da minha família ser de agricultores e desta situação que relatei minha determinação foi maior e depois de vários anos de trabalho consegui me estabilizar.

Esta situação como um todo reflete diretamente na opinião de quem está aqui e também de quem está fora, é o velho dilema dos intelectualmente preguiçosos de que fazer o que os outros fazem e dá certo é mais fácil do que tentar algo novo. Quero deixar bem claro que não tenho nadinha contra os agricultores, pelo contrário, atualmente são eles que movimentam a economia do estado, mas por outro lado em grande parte a sua falta de conhecimento, ou em geral a escassez da disseminação de outras áreas de conhecimento dentro do estado faz com que se aplique o velho ditado "em terra de cego quem tem um olho é rei" desta forma algumas empresas por exemplo de Telecom oferecem um serviço com preço absurdo e qualidade miserável, assistência miserável e falta de conhecimento técnico fazendo com que os agricultores que precisam de internet no campo paguem um absurdo e tenham uma decepção enorme, então quando é oferecido novamente um serviço de qualidade o cliente está saturado de tantas promessas e isso é que inviabilizou a expansão do mercado aqui.

Esta é minha singela opinião.

----------


## rubem

Eu diria que o agronegócio se especializou, mas outros setores não.

Não caberia exatamente ao produtor rural se especializar em telecom, isso é papel de quem quer atuar nessa área. E... faz tempo que não vejo alguém que trabalha com telecom aqui no interior de MT, que tenha formação na área! 

Acabei de voltar de uma fazenda agora de tardezinha. O dono e o filho tem formação superiora em áreas do campo (Zootécnico e Tec. em agronomia), mas ainda sim fui acompanhar um Eng. agrônomo dar suporte sobre um pesticida. Só que... a pessoa que vende internet pra eles não tem NENHUMA formação em telecom, só foi trabalhar num provedor e depois abriu outro. A pessoa que cuida do maquinário pessado, vulgo mecânico agrícola, não tem NENHUMA formação sequer técnica na área de mecânica. A pessoa que dá suporte e revende o softwarezinho de gestão rural não tem NENHUMA formação superiora em nada (Nem terminou o 2° grau!), menos ainda na área de TI. A pessoal que faz manutenção nos GPS e cia também não tem NENHUMA formação na área de eletrônica, telecom ou qualquer formação superiora. Suspeito que até o dono do escritório de contabilidade que atende aquela fazenda não tem formação na área, porque só os funcionários com CRC assinam as coisas.

Enfim, a falta de simancol em buscar formação aqui no interior de MT pra mim está FORA do campo, no povo que quer que tudo caia do céu, que não vai atrás de formação e informação, que não quer serviço braçal no campo mas também não quer quebrar a cabeça toda noite da semana fazendo algum curso de conteúdo puramente teórico (Quem tem hábito de desligar o cérebro com novela, não consegue voltar a usar ele de um dia pro outro, leva meses até pegar embalo, mas aí chegam as férias e os folgados param de ler de novo).

A velharada no campo tem aquelas manias malucas de ir ver as coisas com os próprios olhos, se falar em alguma tecnologia nova eles não acreditam, precisam ir visitar algum vizinho que já use, pra então ver com os dedos e acreditar. Por isso muitos tem dificuldade pra entender benefícios a longo prazo, o caso do plantio direto demorou pra entrar na cabeça de uns idosos lerdos, hoje o benefício da palhada e rotação de cultura em safrinha ainda é difícil demais pra uns preguiçosos entenderem, leva 4 ou 5 anos de algum técnico (Com formação na área) martelando a informação na cabeça dos clientes até eles entenderem.

E aqui entra outro problema: Quem tem área meio grande, ou diversifica um pouco a atividade, tem mil coisas pra fazer, se tentar fazer tudo sozinho não vai conseguir fazer nada, então precisa delegar, precisa se habituar a não gastar neurônio com certas atividades. Mas... pra delegar isso tem que ser não só alguém de confiança, como ser alguém com know-how nessa especificidade, e em tempos de novas tecnologias, know-how aprendido no dia-a-dia nos anos 90 não serve mais, precisa OBRIGATORIAMENTE consumir MUITO conteúdo técnico! Conteúdo que se consome com leitura, podcasts, vídeos, enfim, de modo não-presencial, mas na prática só existe conteúdo escrito a disposição internet a fora. E esse pessoal é que falta MUITO no campo, gente que tenha um pouco de know-how, mas que tenha capacidade de consumir informação técnica e colocar ela em prática. No caso dos equipamentos de telecom pra GPS assistido, que seria uma área que QUALQUER anteneiro com know-how em eletrônica básica e telecom, geralmente precisa chamar gente de longe, porque as porcarias dos técnicos locais esperam informação cair do céu sobre isso, não tem a menor ideia da fundamentação teórica por trás do funcionamento da coisa por isso não consegue resolver problema nenhum, só sabe que tem antena, cabo, conector e equipamento, mas as vezes nem um mísero conector tem em estoque (Normal pagar R$ 200 por cabo coaxial com 2 conector TNC, em lojas de equipamentos agrícolas, os vendedores são mais desinformados que os técnicos locais, se perguntar por TNC é capaz de um dizer que o forro é sim de PVC).

O campo desperdiça uma grana GIGANTESCA, mas o faz porque não tem prestador de serviço qualificado (Ao mesmo tempo que todo mundo tem internet pra merda tipo WhatsApp), e nem comércio local de peças e serviços. Falta de peças é compreensível porque a demanda é baixa, mas pombas, falta know-how pra um anteneiro não saber o que é um conector TNC é caso de dar umas chibatadas, burrice tem que ter limite! Cabe a um anteneiro (Profissional que mexe com antenas, sem ter formação superiora) lidar com tudo que é tipo de antena, não só saber apontar 2 ou 3 modelos de CPE's 5GHz do fabricante X ou Y, antena pra wifi é igual antena de GPS, igual antena pra TV via satélite, igual antena pra rádio-amador, igual antena pra repetidor de celular e etc, não tem porque um provedor de internet não saber resolver problemas de telecom em geral, seja rádio-amador, TV via satélite, GPS agrícola (Assistido ou não) e telefonia rural, é tudo a mesma área, mesma teoria básica por trás só mudando os equipamentos (A diferença de uma RB com cartão versus uma CPE UBNT é a mesma entre essa CPE e um GPS num trator, ao invés de ter tudo junto tem tudo separado, modularizado, mas as partes a grosso modo são as mesmas, quem conhece um tem que conhecer todos).

Esse negócio de se especializar em atender gamer de 14 anos que passa o dia todo jogando LOL tem seu mercado em metrópole, mas quem quer viver no meio de MT tem que ter outras especializações pra viver, o perfil médio do cliente é outro, e o cliente doméstico ou soho na área urbana também é limitado, a área que circula grana aos montes é o agronegócio, mas assim como quem ganha bem no agronegócio tem formação e know-how na área, quem quer ganhar bem nos outros setores paralelos ao agronegócio também tem que se virar pra conseguir formação (Não estou falando em cursecos toscos com reconhecimento do MEC só pra encher linguiça em currículo, precisa conhecimento técnico PROFUNDO na área!), e isso pouquíssima gente faz por aqui, povo reclama de desemprego mas gasta fim de semana todo enchendo a bunda de cerveja ao invés de ir estudar sobre assuntos técnicos em detalhes minuciosos ("As pessoas tropeçam em pedras, não em montanhas". Ou "O diabo mora nos detalhes").

----------


## FernandoB

Pois é, essa parte da novela é um ponto crítico mesmo. Acho que concordamos com o espirito da coisa.
Não quero me aprofundar, mas a vida de quem trabalha no campo sem duvida é difícil, as leis, o monopólio sobre as sementes Monsanto, a proibição aqui no Brasil de muita coisa que se usa lá fora para fertilizar o solo. Ex: Nos EUA é possível usar amônia para fertilizante, lá onde o pessoal vive com medo de um ataque terrorista deixam disponível um composto que pode ser usado pra fazer bombas ou fertilizar o solo, aqui no Brasil é tudo controlado.

Mas fico feliz que tenha alguém com conhecimento para colocar uma opinião desta qualidade!

----------


## lcesargc

> Eu diria que o agronegócio se especializou, mas outros setores não.
> 
> Não caberia exatamente ao produtor rural se especializar em telecom, isso é papel de quem quer atuar nessa área. E... faz tempo que não vejo alguém que trabalha com telecom aqui no interior de MT, que tenha formação na área! 
> 
> Acabei de voltar de uma fazenda agora de tardezinha. O dono e o filho tem formação superiora em áreas do campo (Zootécnico e Tec. em agronomia), mas ainda sim fui acompanhar um Eng. agrônomo dar suporte sobre um pesticida. Só que... a pessoa que vende internet pra eles não tem NENHUMA formação em telecom, só foi trabalhar num provedor e depois abriu outro. A pessoa que cuida do maquinário pessado, vulgo mecânico agrícola, não tem NENHUMA formação sequer técnica na área de mecânica. A pessoa que dá suporte e revende o softwarezinho de gestão rural não tem NENHUMA formação superiora em nada (Nem terminou o 2° grau!), menos ainda na área de TI. A pessoal que faz manutenção nos GPS e cia também não tem NENHUMA formação na área de eletrônica, telecom ou qualquer formação superiora. Suspeito que até o dono do escritório de contabilidade que atende aquela fazenda não tem formação na área, porque só os funcionários com CRC assinam as coisas.
> 
> Enfim, a falta de simancol em buscar formação aqui no interior de MT pra mim está FORA do campo, no povo que quer que tudo caia do céu, que não vai atrás de formação e informação, que não quer serviço braçal no campo mas também não quer quebrar a cabeça toda noite da semana fazendo algum curso de conteúdo puramente teórico (Quem tem hábito de desligar o cérebro com novela, não consegue voltar a usar ele de um dia pro outro, leva meses até pegar embalo, mas aí chegam as férias e os folgados param de ler de novo).
> 
> A velharada no campo tem aquelas manias malucas de ir ver as coisas com os próprios olhos, se falar em alguma tecnologia nova eles não acreditam, precisam ir visitar algum vizinho que já use, pra então ver com os dedos e acreditar. Por isso muitos tem dificuldade pra entender benefícios a longo prazo, o caso do plantio direto demorou pra entrar na cabeça de uns idosos lerdos, hoje o benefício da palhada e rotação de cultura em safrinha ainda é difícil demais pra uns preguiçosos entenderem, leva 4 ou 5 anos de algum técnico (Com formação na área) martelando a informação na cabeça dos clientes até eles entenderem.
> ...


obaa tem vaga pra eletrotecnico, acho que vou mudar pro MT kkk
consegue uma vaquinha ai. kkkk
. aqui na regiao sul ta feio, digo na minha cidade. e uma prostituiçao total. povo nao valoriza o conhecimento que tem.
o triste e ver que vc estudou muito tempo, faz um orçamento que de por exemplo 5000, chega um ze ruela que nem sabe como o equipamento funciona, a distribuidora disse que e so apertar os parafusos e ligar o cabo, vende por 2500 a solução pronta.( nao ganha nada,vende a preço de custo.pra fazer so ganha o almoço e a gasolina). o cliente e logico vai escolher o mais barato. 
ai aparece os problemas, o cara que vendeu barato nao vai da garantia,dis que semana que vem passa la, na outra semana o cliente liga, nem a tende o telefone. o cliente vem e pergunta se agente pode ir resolver. da vontade de mandar o cliente ir a M...

aqui nao ta facil

----------


## rubem

"Vaga" implica emprego, que implica alguém que empregue. Mas... falta justo esse alguém que empregue!

O campo lida melhor com autônomos, alguém que vai e resolve tudo, nada de cada vez vai um técnico diferente que não lembra o histórico de problemas e tal. Empresa tem muito entra e sai de funcionário, ou tem muitas férias ou folgas, é um atendimento não-personalizado.

E o problema de autônomo competente é que ele logo recebe oferta de emprego pra trabalho fixo nalguma fazenda, nem sempre só atuando na área especializada, mas enfim, não como um prestador de serviços que vai atender outros agricultores, na verdade ele vai deixar todos os outros clientes na mão.

Então emprego formal com carteira acho que só tem coisa básica, mas espaço pra autônomo tem muito! Só que precisa autônomo que resolve os problemas, e não autonomo que mexe só com GPS. Agricultor não sabe diferenciar o que é problema de software ou hardware pra chamar a pessoa correta, na cabeça deles parece que é algo assim: "Todo problema de tecnologia que eu não entendo, é com o fulano".

Alguns que já usam algumas coisas a mais tempo sabem diferenciar (Assim como logo aprendem a diferenciar mecânico geral de algum especializado em hidráulica, de torneiro, de reparador de freios dos caminhões, de bomba injetora...), sabem quando chamar o suporte do software, sabem quando o problema é na internet, quando é no computador, quando é sensor computadorizado de um triturador, quando é problema elétrico no motor desse triturador, mas via de regra quem quer ser autônomo no campo tem que se virar pra pelo menos saber indicar com precisão quem vai resolver um problema fora da sua alçada.

Mas deixa eu ir trabalhar, preciso comprar um cortador de capim, porque... faz parte da área de TI achar e comprar equipamentos via internet. Se é feito pelo computador, então pro agricultor quem faz isso é o técnico em TI, um mísero cortador de capim é completamente mecânico, tecnologia de 70 anos atrás, mas a negociação e informações sobre modelos via pdf no site, ou por email, são tecnologia demais pra uns agricultores, desde que me paguem por hora eu não me incomodo em fazer isso. Ainda vou precisar comprar lona, filtros, inoculante e mais uns produtos químicos semana que vem, só porque tem que usar o computador pra abrir um monte de pdf nos sites e analisar os detalhes de cada produto pra escolher e negociar preço, prazo e frete via email, whatsapp ou skype (Acho que já ouvi que pdf quando molha estufa e por isso a pessoa só usa madeira na fazenda...).

----------

